# "the edge" edge vents



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't like the Vented Drip Edge, because the louvres are right on top of the gutter where the ice builds up.

Do you have a link to a "Vented Gutter Apron"? thats a new one to me.

There is vented fasia boards made by Crane Building Products.

Also, there id vents that go between the fascia and a sub-fascia that can still have gutters installed, if that is your biggest concern.

For me, personally, I like the Smart Vent, by DCIproducts Inc., and have been using it since 2001 with no problems.
http://www.dciproducts.com/html/smartvent.htm

The additional airflow created from the proper Intake Ventilation minimizes any snow melt on the roof surface.

Search this forum for photos I took right immediately after both 6" and 14" snow fals with houses that I installed the Smart Vent on.

But, I am a firm believer in the Shingle Vent II for the best results for Ridge Ventilation.

Ed


----------



## k.kuenn (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you so much, Ed. I wasn't sure if it was called a vented drip edge, or vented gutter apron. Since you haven't heard of it, "vented drip edge" was probably the correct term.

I will definitely check out the DCI edge vents.

We're also doing ridge venting, as well so I think after this we'll have a good set-up.

Thank you very much for the input!


----------

